# Greetings from Mississippi



## CrowJS (May 21, 2006)

Greetings to all. My name is Shannon and I currently live near a (very) small town in Mississippi. I retired a couple of years ago from the US Army after 24 years of service.  I got started in the Martial Arts as a way to do something with my kids, and have managed to earn my brown belt in Wado-ryu style karate.

Anybody else from Mississippi and/or Wado-ryu style?


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Welcome Shannon!  I'm not from Mississippi, but have been there dozens of times-  lived in Tn. for a while...  Glad to have you here, and happy posting!


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

Hi Shannon and welcome to MT!! 

Although I'm not a Karateka,nor from Mississippi..there's definitely something to be said for living in small towns. :wink2: Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2006)

Welcome Shannon!  I hope you enjoy the forum.  Always nice to have another lady voice here.   Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Hi Shannon, welcome to MT!    Twenty-four years in the Army, eh?  Which branch did you serve in?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 21, 2006)

Hey there! :wavey:

I'm not from MS, I'm from So. Cal, but from a former navy dude I just wanted to welcome you aboard. Happy posting.


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome!  24 years, huh?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 21, 2006)

Hooah, 

wow 24 yaers in the army.  I am working with some army guys and I am personally in the Navy (17 years).  Welcome to MT and Happy posting.\

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Welcome and I used to live in Vicksburg for awhile when I was a child.
Terry


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

Welcome, Shannon.  I spent some time in Biloxi about 10 yrs ago.  Loved the heat and humidity!  :lfao: (really, I did)


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Gemini (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shannon! Ain't from Mississippi, but hey...


----------



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2006)

Hi Shannon,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!!

Palusut


----------



## Raewyn (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## kelly keltner (May 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## CrowJS (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. My first name is James, so, sorry Lisa, but I'm another guy . I spent my time in the Signal Corps and retired as a Lieutenant Colonel.

Thanks again,

Shannon


----------



## stone_dragone (May 23, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.

Beer?...


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums........Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Welcome 

Congrats on your Brown and I hope you enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shannon


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard, James!



			
				CrowJS said:
			
		

> Greetings to all. My name is Shannon and I currently live near a (very) small town in Mississippi. I retired a couple of years ago from the US Army after 24 years of service. I got started in the Martial Arts as a way to do something with my kids, and have managed to earn my brown belt in Wado-ryu style karate.
> 
> Anybody else from Mississippi and/or Wado-ryu style?


 
I'm not from Mississippi, but I am across state lines to the east (AL), and do practice Wado.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------

